
Show HN: Code.xyz code editor to build Serverless APIs in 1 click for Stripe - jratkevic
https://github.com/stripe/stripe-stdlib-demo/
======
marclave
This is great! After a brief glance, is there subscription functionality or is
there a plan to add subscriptions?

~~~
romainhuet
I work at Stripe and built this demo, thanks for your interest! This sample
StdLib app only showcases one-off payments, but subscriptions are easy to
implement with Stripe:
[https://stripe.com/docs/billing/quickstart](https://stripe.com/docs/billing/quickstart).

Check out Typographic, a demo app for subscriptions, that could be ported to
serverless functions on StdLib too: [https://github.com/stripe/stripe-billing-
typographic](https://github.com/stripe/stripe-billing-typographic).

